# Soft close drawer catches. Can they be retrofitted ?



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Mate of mine's just had a new kitchen fitted. The drawers & cupboard doors have what amounts to an anti slam device fitted. I didn't check to see if they work in reverse IE on opening.

Does anyone know if these can be retrofitted & if so where can I get them from ? I'd like some on the drawers on my van.

TIA Dave.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi some are built into the drawer runners but you can also get ones that are not that you can retofit.Not sure where from but try screwfix or b&q
terry


----------



## GWENNIE (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi, Try B&Q we've just had a new kitchen from there and we fitted these.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Got mine from wickes or screwfix.
Really need some to stop drawers falling out on roundabouts
Dave p


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Ikea sell ones. that attached to the cabinet and the door hits them like a dampener.....is that a word dampener.....come in packs of six or eight.....


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Try Screwfix or Woodfit


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll have a look.

Dave.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Try here:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/15-KITCHEN-CA...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

Don't forget the door hinges must be spring-loaded type to pull against the damper. Not sure how you would make this work on a drawer though, without you providing the "push".


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm reliably informed ha Screwfix is he rade oule of B&Q.

I like screwfix. especially their catalogue, its gentlemans porn :lol:


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

TR5.



> Don't forget the door hinges must be spring-loaded type to pull against the damper


I know where you're coming from.

I'll have to have a closer look at said mate's drawers :lol: The drawers slide freely either way until they get about an inch from fully closed & are then "grabbed" & pulled shut.

Im intrigued.

I'll have alook & report back.

Dave.


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

Everyone is talking about different things here :lol: 

The DOOR soft close dampers are not the same as those fitted to DRAWERS.

The Drawer ones (the good quality ones anyway) are incorporated into the drawer runners. As the drawer is opened there is a bit of resistance felt as the mechanism "winds up" bit like a clock spring. When the drawer is closed the mechanism "grabs" and slowly unwinds the drawer to it's parked position.

I can see the attraction of these for M/H use 8) Also thought that a system like that fitted to filing cabinets, where one button would unlock a bank of drawers would have been a good idea


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

witch said:


> Also thought that a system like that fitted to filing cabinets, where one button would unlock a bank of drawers would have been a good idea


I have seen those on a motorhome: an Adria Vision if I remember right.

Harvey


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

witch said:


> ... Also thought that a system like that fitted to filing cabinets, where one button would unlock a bank of drawers would have been a good idea


I have similar on the Eura Mobil

There is a single rotating knob that locks all the drawers

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

Dave said: have similar on the Eura Mobil 
There is a single rotating knob that locks all the drawers

Just wish that for once I could think of a good idea and patent it before someone else :lol: 

I suppose those child safety catches may be a cheap and quick way to restrict the drawers from opening more than an inch.

Carol


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Davesport said 
"I'll have to have a closer look at said mate's drawers "

Don't you think that's getting a bit too close and personal? As for twisting the knob.........  

Ian


----------

